# Finished up a batch today



## Corjack (Jan 1, 2015)

Finished up a batch of six knives today, and cut out, and partially assembled the sheathes for four more. Put a coat of wax on the handles, and they will be ready to ship.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jan 1, 2015)

Ron that is a nice days work. I am finishing up 4 myself. What kind of grind are you putting on those badboys?


----------



## Corjack (Jan 1, 2015)

It is a scandi grind, but they are Polar blades from Finland. They are so cheap, I can not afford to make em myself.


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jan 1, 2015)

Corjack said:


> It is a scandi grind, but they are Polar blades from Finland. They are so cheap, I can not afford to make em myself.



I was lucky when I first started thinking about making knives. I was on a bowhunter site and someone put a KMG up for sale. Price was good so I jumped on it. Been hooked ever since.


----------



## Corjack (Jan 1, 2015)

I try not to have more than three hours in a knife, sheath, and all. That is about my maximum attention span.


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jan 1, 2015)

Lol! I have 3+ hours in hand sanding the blade (pre and post heat treat) and the scales.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Corjack (Jan 1, 2015)

I am just trying to make unique, affordable, using knives. When I sell them, I get, around a 100.00. Give a lot away as gifts. My leatherwork has totally surprised me. I have seen a ton of sheaths on 300.00 plus knives, and the knife makers sheath kinda looks like an afterthought.


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jan 1, 2015)

Your leather work is awesome. You have to keep in mind that a knife maker makes his money on the knife. In my case my significant other does the sheath which allows me more time to spend on the knife side of it.


----------



## Molokai (Jan 2, 2015)

Ron, you make very good leather sheaths. They are simple and very usable. Very good shaping.
Do you make your own brass bolsters for the blanks?


----------



## Corjack (Jan 2, 2015)

Molokai said:


> Ron, you make very good leather sheaths. They are simple and very usable. Very good shaping.
> Do you make your own brass bolsters for the blanks?



Nah, I buy them, and fit them. The first several I made from scratch, but it took about 1.5 hours to cut them out, and fit. Went with the precut ones, takes about 15 minutes to fit. Looks the same when done. 

I enjoy the wood work, and leather work, more than the metal work, so for right now what I am doing suits me.


----------

